# WANTED : R35 Steering wheel multi function switch (My Volume up/down rocker broken)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone got one of these? My steering wheel left hand volume rocker button seems to have broke, volume down works, but push volume up and the button just sticks up and doesnt spring back, and the volume doesnt go up either..

I think its this part 25550-JF00A Nissan GT-R Cruise Control Button Switch?

I wouldn't have thought you can just change the rocker, so will probably need the whole unit to swap out?

pic below of mine below not springing back down.

thanks


----------

